# school trip - NOT groundhog day?



## Patricia (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, this is just sort of a record for me, and to see what happens over the weekend...Some of you will remember the absolutely DREADFUL time we had when E went to France for three days in July: the school care was appalling and scary, no checks done, no questions asked, E let down dreadfully etc... 

SO. This time he is going to the Isle of Wight with a choir tour, just for the weekend. We have been in close touch with the organisers, who we and he know very well. I have met with the leader, and spoken on the phone to the person who will be overseeing his bungalow.

We have received menu choices -- mostly self catering -- and they have put all pasta and rice dishes for lunchtime (bless), potatoes in the evening, and low carb/no carb things on for after the performances (eg 10pm) (bless, again). 

They know and will oversee him waking up three hours after any bolus to test. They will make sure he tests regularly while swimming. They know he needs to stop if hypo and that he will be using temp basals for anything particularly active. They know what can go wrong with the pump and the steps that need to be followed if something does go wrong.

All in all, everything feels much better. E is *really* looking forward to going, likes everyone on the trip and feels that music is well within his loves of life and comfort zone. 

And: everyone on the trip is a parent!

How do we feel: my daughter is nervous for him and for us. If only I could stop her worrying! My husband has been very busy and feels that E is suddenly going and they haven't spent much time together etc...I am faced with getting all the prep done today, laundry packing juice snacks etc. And finishing marking. And christmas shopping.

BUT. I think things will be so much better. All in contact if needs be. So many emergencies already faced, so few surprises possible.

He leaves tomorrow morning, back on Sunday evening.

Thoughts or suggestions? Anything I may not have thought of?

Over and out for now...


----------



## Caroline (Dec 10, 2009)

Just popped in to say I hope the trip is a success. You are very well organised. If anything forogtten, I'm sure some one will et you know.


----------



## bev (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Patricia,

I hope E has a great time - and hope you can relax!

Sounds like you have most things covered. Not to be alarmist - but is E taking the glucagon injection? Is anyone comfortable enough to be able to use it if needs be? How far is the local hospital from where he is staying?

Has he got spare insulin,strips and lancets, spare set-changes,injection pen etc..

Sorry if i am stating the obvious - I am sure you have gone over all this!Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Patrica!

Well done, it sounds like you have put a lot of effort making sure the same things dont happen again, so I have my fingers crossed, you and E deserve much better.

....bless your little girl for worrying, I bet that 'worries' you about her worrying too. 

I am sure you mentioned last time that E has a mobile and it sounds like you have been more than sensible. Im glad he is looking forward to it.

Good luck!

I wait to hear...... xxxxx


----------



## Patricia (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks all -- fingers crossed indeed! I hope and pray it'll all go okay...

Bev, didn't go the glucagon route...Wonder if we should? It's a tiny island, and actually the home town of one of the staff...I did emphasise that everyone needs to know where the hospital is. Damn. Could easily send them an email and text just saying what it is...They are pretty sensible women, have children, and will be able to read instructions just like us! Think this is a good idea...

Yes, have all spares as said. Phew! Not stating obvious, glad to know someone thinks like me! He does set change tonight, and under normal circumstances would make it to Sunday, but he is swimming, so hard to know what will happen...

Re keeping in touch: we have teachers' mobiles and they have ours. E also has his. I have even made sure there is a signal there (and that they know that my phone receives best in the house -- my husband's doesn't, etc)! (paranoid, moi?)

He doesn't usually carry a bum bag, and doesn't like them, but I think I'm going into town to explore the possibility of an Animal or Bench one or something... He will be in a coat most of the time, but he can't carry juice in his pocket if his coat is off...

He is excited about going, very comfortable about it. His only regret is that he misses a disco -- and the chance to meet with his girlfriend again! Yes, he has settled upon a nice girl (good grief I sound old), and it's all happy at the moment this end... We talked about how his music life is part of his life, and that he would be unhappy and dissatisfied without it -- so music in his life, despite the time it takes up, is something that his social life will just ultimately have to accommodate. He fervently agrees.

ANYWAY. 

For now!

xxoo


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Patricia

Sounds like all bases covered but I agree with Bev.  Where E goes, so must glucagon, anywhere !   Jessica never ever goes anywhere without a glucagon kit.  I have had to use it at night on her and that just confirms how necessary and important it is.   If an ambulance is called and it doesn't get there or has an accident or gets taken over to go to someone else en route (which can happen) then there is a problem.  Don't frighten anyone with it, it can look frightening.  Tell them that it is designed for the layman to use not a medical person.  Tell them it is not a drug that can harm E.   Tell them it will kick his liver into play to released the much needed glycogen to bring the hypo up.

You will also have to tell them they will need an ambulance though if they give it.  

Some people can be sick after glucagon (Jessica wasn't) and levels can drop back down quite quickly so lots and lots of monitoring would be needed but by that time the ambulance should be there.

Remember once you use a glucagon injection kit you cannot use it again for a minimum of 24 hours, more like 48 hours whilst the liver replenishes itself and hypos breed hypos so would need to run levels a tiny bit higher than usual.

Not sure if that helps or whether my usual spouting off about glucagon.   If you read the email list you will know that glucagon is a passion of mine and I spout off a lot about it.  Think Bev will agree with that.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, I see this. I think we are used to packing it up, and do so, but for some reason I didn't think of this this time! Argh.

I agree though with both of you. Sounds straightforward. Will send one. Off to type up email! And will text... Good guidelines to tell them.

THANK YOU.

xxoo


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 10, 2009)

Just like Adrienne mentions about the ambulance, I feel its almost worth mentioning that if E hypos that bad and he is with strangers they should call an abulance anyway, even if it is just for immediate and fast care - he doesnt necessarilly need wizzing to the local (only???!) A&E. Remember if they call 999, every ambulance and fast response car does carry glucagon.

Glucgel looks great (not to the same effect) but Tom when we met at the drinks thing always carries this thing of it in his pocket which his friends know to rub in his gums- great.

xx


----------



## Patricia (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, thanks Lou. I'm sending glucogel as well. They tell us not to use this if unconscious -- what do you think?

And yes, in my email just now I said that an ambulance must be called anyway -- which I know they would do. They won't be testing his blood, for instance, so will need an ambulance to get anything very odd sorted...

Thanking you for thoughts...


----------



## Mand (Dec 10, 2009)

Feeling for you, Patricia. I am sure that you have covered everything and E is such a good lad.

I hope he has a great trip and that all is well. A worrying time for you, I know.

Keep as busy as you can whilst he is away (but always within phone range).

Do let us know how it goes. Will have everything crossed for you!

xx


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2009)

You are right, no Glucogel when unconscious, he could choke.

I'm intrigued as to why they won't be testing him.    Do you mean none of them will know how to do a finger test?   I'll be totally honest with you and say I wouldn't be happy with that.    This is because if something does happen and for some reason he does collapse, will he be high or low.   The immediate thought is that he should be low but just supposing he isn't or just supposing it isn't because of diabetes at all and they start treating a hypo with whatever including maybe a glucagon injection kit, thats not good.

If they had to use the glucagon and he really does go hypo the next day or later the same day, they can't use it again.

I would want someone to know exactly how to do a test.  They don't have to do them unless an emergency.   They will also have not know to move the finger pricker so the needle goes in deeper.   If they have no experience of testing then having the depth gauge on 1 or 2 won't be any good and as it would be an emergency they would need blood out first go so should possibly up the depth guage to 3 or 4 eek 

I know I sound over dramatic but bloody diabetes surprises us some days.

Anyway just my thoughts.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 10, 2009)

Appreciate this thought Adrienne -- from our point of view though, he's not far off 14 and I'm not sure how/if we could go through all this without risking him feeling that his independence is at risk etc...

I guess it's much like how we feel about people being able to use the pump -- we feel they shouldn't be able to. This is I realise very different with primary school children and I can imagine younger ones, up to teens... But my own fear is that a little bit of knowledge *can* be worse than none. With none they will call the ambulance. With a little bit they may try to solve it themselves, and figure their way through something they aren't armed for and don't have experience with. At this point it will only be in a case of unconsciousness that they would ever face so much of this: and I want the ambulance rung!

I also look upon this as a good learning experience for him -- they know he will need to set the night alarms etc if his bolus is late -- and they know he will need to test. Normally we do this. My feeling is that the experience will ultimately be good for him.

I do take your point though. I may ask him to show them the basics -- but I'm as afraid of them messing it up, or making the wrong sorts of assumptions, as I am of such an emergency.

Now, when he goes on a week trip to Wales next year -- eek! -- that will be very different. We are already working on that. No running water, no electricity. Someone will be trained in absolutely ALL the details then, completely medically up to speed. Too isolated a location etc...

I may ask him to show them how to manage a test if needs be...but believe it or not, I didn't do a test on him for several weeks after he was first diagnosed. He's always, always done everything himself.

Interesting.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Patricia

I totally agree with you where the pump is concerned.   The only thing I would ever show anyone about the pump (if they did not need to know the basics) would be how to 'unplug'.   I'm not sure I would even show the suspend as that is pressing buttons but unplugging is easier, I mean in case of unconsciouness.

I would still show the finger prick however old the child is or show someone together or however it is done.    It is just a safeguard, they don't need to be watching.

Anyway just what I think, there is no wrong or right here, it is trial and error unfortunately.   

I think you have done great and I think that E is brilliant and he will be fine.


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont know if this is helpful or not with reference to your "unplugging", but Ive always said to my mum if I ever get unconscious or unwell at her house not to fiddle with my pump, but if the worst came to the worst and I was really confused in a hypo or aggressive and look like I am giving myself insulin or something then she must get her kitchen scissors and cut through the line!

Unlikely to ever need to be done, it is after all very dramatic. But in an extreme situation its easy to miss the obvious that can be done. I can run a new infusion set when better. I'm not suggesting you tell the school this as something to do!

With regards to Wales, no runnign water would drive me nuts for washing my hands prior to a blood test. I expect you already do this, but I buy a handbag size alcohol rub (from tesco). I hate the stuff, but it serves it purpose well. lso if he is doing a set change our there- god to be free of germs. Wow- what a challenge with the isolation. I would want more than one glucogon inj I think. 

So much to think about....


----------



## Copepod (Dec 11, 2009)

Adrienne - re a week in Wales - I guess he'll manage much like I did for 25 days on South Georgia (December, which is summer, but it still got below freezing many nights). Only running water was in stream behind the building (when we stayed in the abandonned settlement) or other streams, sometime meltwater streams on glaciers) when camping away. If I reckoned my hands were clean eg I just washed them in stream after going to loo (which didn't have running water), then I'd test blood sugar then. If blood sugar test was needed, I'd decide whether or not to wash hands first, depending on what I'd been doing - ie would wash hands after handling bits of dead reindeer for DNA testing or skulls for research, but not necessarily if I'd been writing / reading /cooking. No electricity, so a good torch is essential - we had such long daylight that didn't need it often, and had fire for warmth in evenings, which also gave some light. However, a head torch is very useful, as it leaves hands free - can get one for about ?4 from supermarket or market leader Petzl for ?20 - 30. 
And in Wales, can't be too far from ambulance access if it all goes wrong - our only source of help was HMS Endurance, with a medical officer who didn't appprove of people with diabetes doing anything outside UK, it seemed, but had to get my help to interpret Spanish, apply leg traction and  convert blood glucose levels for an elderly Chilean with type 2 diabetes who'd brroken his hip in a cruise ship shower and was being transported back to Falkland Islands. 
Or, just ask any one of probably hundreds of teenagers with type 1 diabetes who do Duke of Edinburgh Award expeditions for up to 4 days & 3 nights each year, camping overnight and carrying all kit, food etc.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow Copepod, what a heck of a lot of information! I want to save this -- or I'll ask you as we get closer to it.

Adrienne: yes, I absolutely see your point. Didn't think about him not being there. Duh. Will now have to text him because even though it was on my mind, with rush to get out forgot to ask him to show them how to do it...Argh!

Lou: and yes. Cutting the line is actually something we've told the school to do if it all gets totally weird and out of control... It does sound dramatic, but it's the one way to guarantee the stop of insulin or something malfunctioning! We've had a little trouble 'unplugging' the pump in the past -- eg if it's dirty with sand or something, and sometimes he finds it a little resistant anyway, so we just thought, yep, cut that baby.

I think we'll send endless supplies to Wales. And someone who knows what they're doing. There is another boy in yr 9 with type 1 who presumably will be going too. He's less together than E apparently -- only just moved to MDI -- but the idea is to get both of them going at the same time. Copepod, what are your plans next year?!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry accidentally posted too early...

So HE'S OFF, anyway! Running late and everyone stressed.

Like just before French trip, set change last night was unto hell. Too many bubbles. Hugely stressy. Everyone in tears. Dreadful.

Have sent him with dual wave crib sheet, just in case. And carb book. And he's pretty good at estimating. He has already declared he will run himself a little high. Erk. Don't blame him though.

Felt weird packing his school uniform for performances last night, not sure why. Blazer, shirt, tie, trousers, shoes. All a bit grown up!

Bad news is that his girl broke it off yesterday. He had the feeling it was going to happen, as you do. Strange in this climate at the moment, two things: that boys have to  'have a girl', and that the girls do the breaking up! This has happened to all his friends. Single sex schools, I think...

Anyway, he's okay with it though the timing is bad. I suspect she wanted to check out the disco without him, but hey -- I am only just thinking the worst!

Sigh. Husband is nervy. Daughter is nervy. Suddenly realise that they both feel this is the first time E has been away -- because in France, his father was literally around the corner. Whereas I felt he definitely went away that time. So I'm easier with it all this time.

Famous last words. Not, I hope.

Off to send that text.

Once again everyone, words cannot adequately express how grateful I am for your support, interest and advice. Thank you thank you.

xxoo


----------



## Copepod (Dec 11, 2009)

Patricia - of course ask me nearer the time. I'm particularly keen to encourage anyone with diabetes to take part in adventurous activities. Holiday plans for next year - a few days in Tromso, northern Norway in February, to visit a German friend who lived with us for a while, her Norwegian partner & year old baby, and to do some nordic skiing, all to break up the months while my partner is working in Antarctica, which is otherwise a bit dark (yes, I realise Tromso will be even darker than England) and boring.

Mountains for Active Diabetics is an excellent resource and BSES Expeditions have involved many people with diabetes over the year - there's a good chance of at least one, if not two of us, going to Baffin Island in 2011.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow again Copepod, thanks for the info. I desperately want him to go, as does his father. He himself feels a little anxious about Wales, but I think with things in place it will be okay. *Serious* planning required. Fortunately, it's not like he's never hiked or been in slightly difficult conditions -- we go to the Lakes all the time. It'll be the hygiene I think, and dealing with shifting levels because of all the out of routine stuff.

What we did this time, just for the weekend, is send him with yes a pen for emergencies and a vial and set changes, but also one already-filled reservoir. This I can imagine being the answer while in Wales -- one step and chance for infection reduced.

He is showing himself to be someone who thinks 'it'll be okay' first rather than 'I'm scared to try'. In a funny way, I think this is something that diabetes has brought to the fore. He *is* risk averse, in that he doesn't do stupid things...but so far he is not entering any situation with the thought that he can't do it. He gets in the zone where he knows what to plan, how to plan, where everything is (eg when I went through his suitcase with him, he was in that zone: he looked at everything once, and I could just *tell* it went it once, and lodged there) and then he seems to be able to forget about it rather than worry about it, trust that it will be okay, and trust himself...

I'm not sure I'd be able to do this. I'd worry a lot I think. This trait, of trusting yourself and confidence in knowing that you know things, is from his father!

Sigh. We struggle to find positives from having diabetes. But for him, the maturing and use of this fundamental inner strength is one of them...


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 11, 2009)

Patricia

I'm sure he'll be fine, how exciting for him and how grown up as well.

Sorry is girlfriend dumped him.  I had loads of boyfriends from 13 upwards (although the term boyfriend has a different meaning when you are younger of course) and I always did the dumping, fickle eh!

He'll find another one.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Adrienne -- so far so interesting! Just received phone call: tesco's delivery was not accepted at self catering place cos all delayed and no one there to receive -- so they have to grab a bite at mc d's -- argh!!! The worst. He's sounding a little stressy -- doesn't like the food AND knows chips are hell. He has a performance tonight which is the priority: doesn't want to go low from the bolus, which will be right in the middle of the performance. Cripes. SO we are advising a big DW for the chips, 20/80 over 3 hours, to avoid risk. Also NO shake, as is a huge bolus. He'll do chick nuggets, which, though fatty, are lowish carb.

Oh lord. Best laid plans. I think it'll be fine. He'll go high in the night. But could be worse.

Admit that with all this in play now wish he was at the disco getting another girl!

Oh well. We've been cheery in texts back and forth. Assume food will arrive later or tomorrow...Poor teachers!


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a line to say Im reading and following the updates!

McD's is in the collins carb counter, you guys got a copy? xx


----------



## Copepod (Dec 11, 2009)

McDs have pretty complete nutritional information on the back of tray liners, leaflets etc. If chips are too high in fat, most outlets can serve salad bowls, in place of chips, sorry French fries, in combo meals or on their own. 
Hope for the sake of all participants on the trip, both pupils and teachers, that food delivery arrives when someone is there to take it inside... Doesn't sound like you're blaming anyone - delayed travel can always mean delayed food, and long before I had diabetes, I always carried spare food with we when travelling, amount depending on how long and how remote I was travelling - and in the most dramatic incident, when my partner and I (post diagnosis) were delayed for 48 hours, unable to cross a stream flooded with glacier meltwater, we survived on spare porridge oats, muesli bars, noodles, hot drinks, soup etc (we had tent, stove, gas etc) - but were pretty hungry by the time we crossed over!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks all...yes, tray liners are a godsend at McD's -- we discovered this only two days ago when we got shakes (daughter and I, that is!)...

I should have suggested the salad actually Copepod, you're right. I did point him toward the carrots and apples/grapes though...

I wasn't blaming, quite right, but after having spoken to a friend just now, she sort of said 'you'd think they'd have brought a night's food, given the situation'. Oops. They do mean well, they really do. But...I'd have brought a night's food!

Never mind. Concert is starting in 10 mins. Ergh.

Yes, he has Collins with him!

xxoo


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes but a salad is hardly fair to him at MacDonalds.   You have done exactly the right thing Patricia.  Nuggets and absolutely no shake or ice cream.  They have the highest sugar than anything else in the world !!!!  I'm sure it will work out.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi all

Quick update: concert received standing ovation from small audience, and solo piano went well. No hypo. Yay!

Later food had arrived, so we received text at 10.30pm asking about baked potato and spag bol carb...eek. But they were obviously starving. 

Had gone to 4 from McD's dual wave tail end...So bolused and ate with guarantee of testing at 1am at least... Along came text at 1am (bless): 4.9. Hmm... Had juice and cereal bar. Woke on 9mmols. NOT BAD! Clearly chips not as desperately bad as we thought from McD's...He hasn't had them from there since diagnosis.

So then last set of texts was breakfast: multiple small bowls of coco-pops and three pieces of toast!! Ahhh! Never has coco-pops...Oh well. We were bristly because if he has waited to bolus AFTER eating this much in the morning, we know by now there is a higher risk of a spike/crash situation...

He says there was barely any delay and that 'i'll be fine'. We panicked about whether he tested again before eating, having been up a while...Then set the whole thing aside. It'll be something to learn from. He has to make mistakes, if indeed things about this turn out to be so...

As my OH says, there are so many variables that could go either way (under or over carb, test or didn't test, etc) that it's unlikely ALL of them are pointing toward negative results!

Overall, a cheery sounding boy. Now my mind is racing over their mid-day busking in the cold... 

NEVER MIND!


----------



## vince13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hi all
> 
> Quick update: concert received standing ovation from small audience, and solo piano went well. No hypo. Yay!




Hi Patricia,  I've been living this with you via your posts - and I am SO amazed by all you have to go through as a family......I really must remember this when I (as a old lady only diagnosed a year and still trying to get to grips with it all) feel sorry for mself !

All good wishes to yourself and the rest of your family - respect !


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Patricia, all going well then. 

We don't have a problem with MacDonalds chips, it is only chip shop chips that are a nightmare really.

Don't worry about things like coco pops, lots of the kids on the email list have them, I let Jessica once in a blue moon, they are not much worse for you than normal rice krispies or cornflakes or Frosties etc etc, really they aren't.

It really is amazing though that even though E is not with you, you are still having to think and do what you would normally think and do if he was with you.  Bizarre.   How many other parents whose kids are on the same trip with E are doing that, none I would imagine.  They are all getting a break !!  Lucky them.

What a hero E is, great about the standing ovation.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello again:

Strenuous walk in the morning has meant a 50% temp which he then (not surprisingly) forgot to shift to 75%, so has been on 100% and now 4mmols...Never mind! (again)

Has just estimated some kind of baked bean, corn, new potato deal well i think, and will go back onto temp.

Busking good! Raised money for a children's charity.

He's doing brilliantly. We've had a few hours of not hearing anything -- but after two I began to worry. Ridiculous. He's so capable. But to his credit, he responded to my text...All well. This is the thing isn't it Adrienne: we're sort of damned if we do and damned if we don't!

Sigh.

Tonight another concert.

And for us: xfactor. Risotto (rice at night!) and syrup sponge. My daughter cannot remember the last time she had this. Probably since diagnosis, over a year ago. So *her* treat.

For now!

xxoo

p.s. interested to hear you aren't troubled by McD chips -- maybe not us either! Good news for emergency feeding times...


----------



## Mand (Dec 13, 2009)

Patricia, just wanted to say that i am following your posts. Sounds like all is going well so far which is great news. E is a true star!

As Adrienne said, all the other moms probably having a break whereas you are not really. This will be the same for all of us parents when it is our kids turn to go on trips etc. 

I hope the rest of his trip goes well! Will be following your posts!

xx


----------



## Patricia (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello all

As he's become more comfortable, fewer texts. More underlying worry for me, but hey, I'll get used to it! My problem, not his...

Yesterday afternoon he took it easy. Too tired to swim. Had tummy ache. Heard from teacher about good levels and all well.

Obviously recovered because next we heard was after dinner, after concert, and after a prompt! Concert went okay, but he had had a huge scare: lost testing kit!!! We had sent another, but before that could be retrieved, teacher searched pavements and actually found the kit...Well done her.

His text said he had been really worried. This probably means he was fighting considerable panic, maybe even tearful. It's the kind of thing -- losing anything -- that makes him very, very anxious.

So. Concert good. Back to camp for Lord of the Rings...We waited up to hear from him. At 1am I said I needed to know his numbers and last bolus before I could sleep, sorry and all...He responded immediately: 8.4. Good job, dude!

Still had an hour for last bolus, but we figured he'd *probably* be okay despite activity....Heard this morning he woke mildly hypo, but was find, on his way to perform in a church service...

SO. All well. He's a good boy. Want to hear if he felt supported, etc...suspect he felt good throughout, though obviously shattered. This is where you see the difference in our kids as compared to others: he is doing so many more things, weighing up so much more -- silently and invisibly -- that what is tiring for others is absolutely shattering for him.

Sigh.

Love him to bits. 

xxoo


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 13, 2009)

Aaaahhhh......! Great to hear it has all gone so well (for both of you!).

Thank goodness they found his testing kit on the pavement, what a nightmare!

xxx


----------



## Patricia (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay, all good so far: home safe and sound. Looked at numbers: sheesh! Better than at home!

Had a fabulous time. Whole group arrived back elated. Invited back next year. He felt comfortable and happy.

Stressy now though. Very tired. A cold. Carol service rehearsal tomorrow. Erk. First thing. Then another performance tomorrow night. Erk. 1000 people. Erk.

We are busy smoothing panics...

Re the lost testing kit: apparently after E had tried all interval to find it, teachers detailed the entire choir to search the venue, the coach, and all around... Then finally the teacher found it just on the pavement outside the coach.

Yes. Good people. 

I'll let you know about actual support offered -- good, bad, too much, too little? -- when I get the chance to get the lay of the land. Meanwhile it's kinda all hands on deck for keeping everyone safe and settled until tomorrow night...

Byeee!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn. Forgot to say that one of the things he enjoyed the most he said was being able to eat 'on the run' as he put it: sandwiches, the odd kit kat, just as he went...which he clearly did very successfully. In fact, I think he kind of ate like a horse...apparently spent all his money on food between meals!

Hurray indeed for the pump. It is allowing him to eat like a growing boy. Thank you, inventors and scientists, in so many ways.

xxoo


----------



## Mand (Dec 14, 2009)

All great news, Patricia! Well done E! SSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOO pleased (and relieved) for you all!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 14, 2009)

Brilliant that is fantastic.   Overall a great weekend for E.   Well done to E for alerting the teachers about lost kit, lots of kids wouldn't do that and well done to the teachers for the search party.  Lots of teachers wouldn't do that.

Excellent.


----------



## Carynb (Dec 14, 2009)

Even though J is not on a pump I have been following this bit about the trip as next June J will be going away for 5 days with school, he'll only be 9 so it's terrifying me already! At least I know where to come for advice before hand! Well done for coping with it all, sounds like he had a ball.
C.


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2009)

excellent news good weekend all round really then


----------



## Patricia (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello again all

Yes, a good weekend, and a learning one in lots of ways for us. Things I have thought I'd do a little differently:

Prepare an 'in case of emergency' handout, which will include how and in what instances to use glucagen, how to do a finger prick, and a list of what is available from any pharmacist, in case of ahem any loss of equipment!

Prepare a list of 'regular test times' etc...I think the teachers asked him loads if he needed to test -- he didn't mind, but then again he knows them well. Complement this with 'under what circumstances should a test be done?' list (to include not only physical symptoms, but activity indicators etc).

If he were younger, I would definitely prepare a carb crib list, and get a fuller picture of exactly what menu is being offered. For Wales we will need to do this just in case the phone signal isn't great.

BTW, my OH has said, and I think I agree -- that if there is no phone signal in Wales, one of us may well go along... A nurse, even a trained up one, won't be able to cope with all the nuance of the situations...A T1 nurse?! Lou? Or a trained up mountaineer? Copepod?

I honestly can't imagine ANYONE except very specifically experienced and trained people being 'good enough' in such extreme circumstances. Am I crazy?

Okay. For now. 

Just have to make it through the carol concert in the Cathedral...argh!

xxoo Thanks for all! As ever!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 14, 2009)

No you are not crazy.   There is nothing more precious in this world than our kids and you would do anything to protect them.   If that makes you crazy then so am I !


----------



## Copepod (Dec 14, 2009)

*E in Wales*

Not sure where in Wales E is going, but there's at least one woman with T1D on a pump who is a member of a mountain rescue team in Snowdonia. I'd say that being happy in the hills is possibly even more important than medical knowledge (I do have both, but don't know much about pumps, and would only learn to help someone else) as I've seen what can happen when a skilled nurse or doctor who has only hospital experience can react "in the field" - if they keep losing their kit, being slow / scared etc, they're not much use to the group. Equally, I've seen many examples of excellent care by skilled first aiders with good outdoor experience and the right attitude. 
I'd really recommend joining the informal international group "MAD" "Mountains for Active Diabetics" at http://diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/ - the woman pumper / MRT member will probably answer if you post a query. But even better if E can ask his own questions.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 15, 2009)

Aha! You are brilliant Copepod. This is hugely helpful. You have articulated exactly the sort of thing I meant: we will need 'field' experience and confidence. Yes. Pump knowledge pretty vital?

We have our first meeting for this expedition in January, at which we will find out more details about the situation. It's in someplace called Rowlyn?

We all have a fair amount of experience walking and climbing, and my OH is fit and smart (his family are all medical as a bonus, which means that he has grown up around all kinds of situations...) -- however, we're aware that this is really not enough in some situations, particularly first aid or survival ones...Anyway, I run ahead of myself. We'll wait and see what the lay of the land is in January.

Carol concert in cathedral went well: he was in every single item except the string quartet! No wonder he's so shattered. That's about 10 pieces...Now just the school concert to go, on Thursday. Again, he seems to be doing loads.

Don't think he can't keep this up while doing GCSEs next year! We'll see. I'm amazed he seems to be surviving, and well, academically...Eek.

Numbers, thankfully, continue to be stable. Not many hypos (well, one every other day or so, good for him), none miserable. We also feel we are coming to grips at last with many things dual waved...yay! Shall post all this on main thread...

Thank you, all, and to Adrienne too for your ideas and support.

xxoo


----------

